# Trainer isn't being fair to my GSD



## intothevoiddd (Feb 11, 2014)

Long story short, my dogs trainer is being unfair to my dog. We took our 3.5 month old GSD to group puppy training for the first time yesterday. Things were going fine and he was following commands with no issus unt il we go to off leash time. We took him off his leash and he was understandably curious of the other dogs. When he approached the dogs he would try and sniff and bark. There was absolutely NO growling, nipping, snapping, biting, fighting, etc. Just barking - nothing more. Granted he does have a deep voice and that can be intimidating, but other dogs in the class were barking without issue. As soon as our boy started barking this woman accused him of being aggressive and terrified of the other dogs. She blocked him off from the other dogs and refused to let him go near them. 

The remainder of the class he was blocked off, and if he barked she got mad. What really bothered me was that the other dogs were allowed to bark. How hypocritical! At the end of class we stayed to talk to her. She told us our boy would always be aggressive and misbehaved because he is a German Shepherd. She said we could never take him into public with us, that he could never be off leash around other dogs, and that Maybe, after months of training, he could be handled on a leash. He is only 3.5 months old!! We already have him controlled on a leash. We walk him multiple times a day without issue. We take him into public and he is fine. He lets strangers approach and pet him. He is excellent with kids, cats, etc. He is fine with other dogs so long as he can approach and sniff them and become comfortable with them. 

Is this woman unreasonable? We think this isn't Ok. We want to drop the class and ask for a refund, is that acceptable? We found a trainer who specializes in GSDs and police dog training that we are going to take. Him to.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Definitely ask for a refund, perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

intothevoiddd said:


> Long story short, my dogs trainer is being unfair to my dog...
> 
> She told us our boy would always be aggressive and misbehaved because he is a German Shepherd. She said we could never take him into public with us, that he could never be off leash around other dogs, and that Maybe, after months of training, he could be handled on a leash.


This sounds like a pressure sales tactic to get you to sign up to months of training.

I would find another trainer--one that has actual experience with GSDs.

Don't get me wrong, I think training classes are important and that a good trainer can really teach us poor humans what we are doing wrong with our dogs. But I don't like what I am hearing about this particular trainer.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I wouldn't waste any more money there, I would talk to the manager or owner and explain what happened and ask nicely for a refund. They need to know what this trainer's attitude is and hopefully they will address it


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What was this, a Petsmart class? Utterly ridiculous. Dogs don't need off leash time.

Good for you for finding a trainer who knows the breed.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Move on from that trainer.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intothevoiddd (Feb 11, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> What was this, a Petsmart class? Utterly ridiculous. Dogs don't need off leash time.
> 
> Good for you for finding a trainer who knows the breed.


It's actually through the humane society!!


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

I hear ya... when someone with one or two chihuahuas pass by and the dogs would go crazy on my Ace.. lunging and barking like nuts people wont react.. Now when Ace bark just once people look at him right away cause his bark is so deep.
I agree with everyone including yourself here.. get a real trainer. Good luck with your baby !! Mine is also 3.5 month.

Ace's dad


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

intothevoiddd said:


> It's actually through the humane society!!


That explains a lot...multiple humane societies and shelters will do 'classes' to raise funds, it's no different then Petsmart - stick a label on any person and call them a 'trainer' and charge money. Doesn't mean they have any experience, you may end up with a great experience or a total letdown.

Ditch that class and move on to the other trainer, paying a trainer is only useful when the trainer is willing to work WITH you and your dog not stick a label on it right away. Personally I had issues with my puppy class's trainer but we ended up working it out in the end (she stuck a label on him first day as well). But she was willing to work with me through the problems, it doesn't sound like this trainer is.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Don't walk, RUN away from this trainer. She/he is doing a disservice to your dog.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Join the local a.k.c. kennel club. You will learn More than a pet smart. Bill

Stahl my boy!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Local shelters/ humane societies are usually in desperate need of funding....call it a donation, move on.....perhaps a nice worded letter detailing the misinformation and lack of knowledge to the head trainer regarding this situation is warranted...but call the fees a donation and move on

Lee


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I would let them know what went on because they probably really do not want to be associated with such a "donkey" as a trainer...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

middleofnowhere said:


> I would let them know what went on because they probably really do not want to be associated with such a "donkey" as a trainer...


^^^^ This.

The woman is not just unreasonable, she's an idiot that has no business training if her attitude towards a breed blinds her.


----------



## Brighteyes (Sep 28, 2013)

Sounds like a trainer that is afraid of GSDs.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

Get your monies back! Not your fault your GSD is a cute puppy and the trainer is a dope!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I would never go back and report her.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I would definitely get your money back and make it clear to the manager or head of the humane society group there that the trainer has no business training dogs. The way she treated your dog is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

I agree with reporting her and leaving the money as a donation to the humane society.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

glowingtoadfly said:


> I agree with reporting her and leaving the money as a donation to the humane society.


I'd like to say leave the money as donation, but sometimes money speaks louder than complaints, especially to upper management that may not have a very clear idea of what goes on at the more personal level at the actual kennel. But if they see a trainer is losing them money paired with the complaint about what's wrong, I would think they may consider finding a new trainer more acutely. And a better trainer would hopefully draw more students and mean better funds for the shelter in the long run.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh no!!! RUN!! That trainer is bogus. German shepherd puppies are vocal players! They are not aggressive! When my two play it sounds like 2 grizzly bears. I have had both in training since they were 12 weeks and have never been treated that way with my two. I always recommend AKC S.T.A.R. puppy program. It give them a firm socialization foundation. Very light on obedience, just the basics (sit, down, leave it/take it, loose leash walking but most importantly how to greet strangers and other dogs.) Go to AKC.org and look for a class in your area. When my dogs are 5 months of age I start with my German Shepherd expert trainer, because when they move into the butt head adolescent stage it is helpful to have a trainer knowledgeable in the breed.
Good Luck


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh gosh, I agree with the others, get a refund and find another trainer. Unless it's supervised play time, I don't think a pup at that age should be off leash in class anyway, they need to learn to focus on their handlers at this time.


----------



## Ruby'sMom (May 25, 2014)

Ruby and I are on week 4 in the AKC puppy obedience class. Ruby is 5 months, and I have to say she is really enjoying the class and new puppy friends. I wasn't sure about the class at first because at the end of class we have off-leash play time. Ruby was a bit fearful at first. But loves playing and has moved past her shyness. There is another GS pup in class that she gravitates to that helps. The instructors have GSDs and use them in class at times to show us different techniques. Love the class! This is the third obedience class I've been in, but first AKC. Oh and Ruby can be vocal and everybody knows that is her nature. The instructors educated the other puppy owners. I would definitely reccommend AKC. ($50-8 week class)


----------



## Oliver'smom (Aug 15, 2013)

*I would move on as well*

I would move on as well. Here is what my puppy class experience was like last year so you can maybe compare it to what you are seeing.

In Ollie's puppy classes (we did the AKC 18 week STAR puppy program) each class had some instruction and some play time. As the pups got order the play time became shorter. The classes was mixed with all kinds of puppies, but luckily there was another GSD in the class as well as a lab, golden and pit bull. By the middle series, it usually ended up that the trainer would put a little fence up for play time and put the big dog pups on one side and the small dog pups on the other side. The big pups just played a little bit harder and were starting to really out weigh the little guys. Ollie and the other GSD pup have ended being BFFs and almost always naturally gravitated to playing just with each other. We still meet up for play dates. 

The trainer also did what we called "Gotchas" were we would let the puppies play a bit, and then everyone would "Gotcha" their pup, calm them down a bit, and then let them play a bit more. Everyone got to play, sometimes a super shy puppy would have a special area so he could see, smell and observe until he felt braver. Occasionally a puppy playing too hard was subject to more "gotchas" to take a break and chill, but everyone always got to play and our trainer stressed how important it was the puppies have this play time to learn appropriate play structure and bite inhibition. Our trainer also had a once a week extra play time you could come to if your were enrolled so you could have more play time than class allowed. I really credit the play time for helping us survive the landshark and uber-energy phase. 

On the refund issue, you could think of it as a donation to the humane society or just ask for a refund on the remaining classes because you don't think it is a good fit for your pup. I think asking for a refund is perfectly acceptable. Sorry you had a negative experience, I'm sure there are other better options in your area.


----------



## JJSMargo (Jul 3, 2014)

This woman is a moron! Should never train dogs, especially GSDs. I always attended a training session first before bringing my dogs and made sure that I ask the trainer if he/she is breed specific or not, and experience, etc... Also, it is kind of a personal preference, but for the first couple of months of training, I would go with 1:1 sessions dedicated to my dog's specific needs, character, and my wishes of course. Playtime can always be done outside of training, remember you are paying $$ for it. As for the refund, I would go for YES, get the money back. Anyone that incompetent, should not get your $$, charity or not. When you want to donate to charity, you will just write a check.


----------



## Snapdragon (Jul 1, 2014)

How unfair! I'd ask for my money back and go elsewhere... she doesn't sound like she knows much, and saying he'll always be aggressive "because he's a German Shepherd" shows that she is already prejudiced because of his breed. I think sometimes trainers just dont understand GSDs. When my girl was in class one time, she was acting up and not listening (she's feisty and an adorable brat). The class leader took her from us, and got so angry at her, yelled in her face (pulling the gentle leader so her face was forced up into theirs), and started whipping her with the leash. We were LIVID.

Find someone who can understand and help you and your boy!


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

We walked away from a training class with our half GSD half-Groenendal pup for trainer behavior less bad than that. Our trainer just was a bit weird with our dog. She just seemed like she didn't trust him or like him. Granted he was at an age where he could be a butthead, but so were several others. Paynter is terrific with people and other dogs and never shows aggression but he IS intense-looking and I think that somehow put her off. She was weird with the Border Collie in the class too, a similarly intense guy.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I would get out of that class as soon as possible. This woman obviously has a dislike for GSDs and therefore has no business trying train one. Animal shelters rarely have licensed experienced trainers unless they are donating their time. Do some research and find a real trainer in your area where your pup can excel and gain confidence and training it needs. I understand about having to look far for a good trainer. The closest one to me is over 50 miles away now.


----------



## Rocket (May 3, 2014)

Get a refund and never go there again. So many people have misconceptions about GSD's because they are large and scary looking. Those people are not well educated about the breed and have no business "training" them.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Speaking as an obedience trainer, ask for your money back and run. Find a trainer who actually likes the breed or at the very least isn't prejudice against them. If GSDs could never be trusted off leash and were aggressive, even from such a young age, why on earth would they still be used as a herder? Or obedience dogs? What about agility? They cant very well run the course with a leash attached to them. Flyball? Oh here's the favorite one, IPO! 

My boy is intact and spent an hour outside off leash with me earlier this evening with kids running around, riding their bikes, a sprinkler going in the yard. Not once was he aggressive to anyone. Neighbor brought their dog outside and he ignored him. Yup, real dangerous. Genetics help play a huge part, but your dog is what you make them too. Find a different class, with a clearly better opinion.


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

I had Siberian huskies, and inadvertently went to a trainer who hated huskies. She'd make comments constantly about them. Said they're dumb (really?) and stubborn, but when she "hung" one for talking like huskies do (not mine, thank god)I hightailed it out of there, never went back, didn't even ask for a refund. Couldn't complIn, she was the kennel owner and boss. But, I did talk about it a lot with other husky owners, and I hope she lost a lot of business. Sometimes people just don't like a breed and that's OK; in my mind they shouldn't show it during class.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My current trainer keeps telling me to Leave Moofie on her porch. But years ago, almost 9 years ago, I had a trainer that was afraid of my 10 week old puppy. I suffered with that woman. She never abused any of my dogs. But she would say the most horrible stuff.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Even if the dog is actually fearful its to early to make those types of judgements. Often ignorance exposes itself. Petsmart, Humane Society and quite frankly most franchise trainers cant train their way out of a wet paper bag. 

Take your dog, money and run.


----------

